# Where do I get brass nails ?



## bezalel2000 (Jun 14, 2011)

If your looking for a brass pin 0.092" or 0.052" for that miniature engine 
Or you just need a few rust-proof nails then here it is, inside an Alkaline Battery

After you have sucked all the electricity out of it, turn it negative end up and cut off the plastic wrap.

At this point putting on a pair of safety glasses is a good idea

Remove the negative plate and the insulator card.








Grab the head of the negative electrode with pliers or side cutters and pull it out.







some liquid may leak out of the hole the electrode left behind, which is potassium hydroxide. a very alkaline solution. It is best not get it on your clothes it will totally bleach out any colour where it splashes. 
discard the battery and add the nail to your collection.






A Duracell "D" Cell will yield 1.25" x 0.092" Brass nail
A Duracell "C" or "AA" Cell will yield 1.25" x 0.055" Brass nail


Bez


----------



## websterz (Jun 14, 2011)

That is a great recycling tip!


----------



## tel (Jun 16, 2011)

It is, isn't it - certainly one I didn't know!


----------



## kwoodhands (Jul 7, 2011)

Try a flooring store, the transistion moldings from one type of flooring to another are nailed with small brass nails.Hardware store should carry them too. Make sure the nails are brass,not steel with a brass cover.
mike


----------



## bearcar1 (Jul 7, 2011)

Don't tell anyone I went into one of "those" places, but I found what is called out as 'escutcheon pins' at a artsy/craftsy store. They are apparently used in holding picture frames together as well as other decorative applications. They were relatively cheap and had a nicely rounded head on them that made for a perfect simulated rivet. I have seen them in solid brass and as brass plated steel pieces which just looked cheap.

BC1
Jim


----------



## shred (Jul 8, 2011)

Brass Escutcheon Pins are used a lot on Elmer's Steam Tractor as rivets...

The "hobby lobby" type places sometimes have decent stock of small brass shapes and tools if you foray past the heaps of decor trinkets.


----------



## mklotz (Jul 8, 2011)

MicroMark sells small brass nails cheaply...

http://www.micromark.com/SearchResult.aspx?deptIdFilter=0&searchPhrase=brass+nails


----------

